# Halloween Party Theme '09



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, we finally decided on our party theme for Halloween this year! We're going to do a video game character theme of some kind. We haven't thought of a clever name or anything yet. About all we've decided on is our costumes. I'm going to be the human form of Midna from Legend of Zelda: The Twilight Princess and hubby is going to be Ganondorf...of all the Zelda games. Here are the visuals: 
Midna









Ganondorf









Not really sure quite how we're going to pull these off yet....but we've got a few months to think about it


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

that is ambitious ! can't wait to see the result keep us posted on it


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow!! You can definitely pull off that costume. Doesn't seem like you need much  Bry looks like he's gonna need more stuff than you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your party sound like a total kick! Your costume idea is beautiful.


----------

